# [OT] Macht mein Mainboard meinen Arbeitsspeicher kaputt ?

## yoruk

Hallo,

klingt zwar ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, 

aber ich glaube mein Mainboard (Asus A7M266) macht meinen Arbeitsspeicher kaputt.

Folgendes ist bis jetzt passiert:

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen zwei 512er DDR PC333 Riegel gekauft.

Nachdem ich von da an ziemlich viele Speicherzugriffsfehler bekam, 

habe ich festgestellt das einer der beiden Riegel ziemlich viele Fehler aufwieß.

Ich habe den Riegel umgetauscht, hatte aber immer wieder einen kaputten.

Nachdem dann aber auch der vierte Riegel defekt war, fing ich an mir Gedanken zu machen.

Soetwas kann einfach nicht sein, vorallem nicht bei Infineon Speicher.

Nun war ich also letzte Woche nochmal umtauschen und ich habe dort im Laden den von mir wieder mitgebrachten Speicher, 

in einem anderen Rechner durchchecken lassen. Das Ergebnis war das Selbe wie bei mir, 

eine neuer Riegel den ich dann mitgenommen habe war völlig in Ordnung.

Bei mir zu Hause jedoch wieder völlig kaputt.

Daraus ergeben sich für mich drei mögliche Ursachen:

1. Ich habe den Speicher kaputtgemacht.

Das halte ich aber für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, da es bis jetzt fünf Riegel wahren. 

Ich habe nicht erst seit gestern mit Computern zu tun, und selbst der größte DAU würde das nur sehr schwierig schaffen. 

Transportschäden würde ich auch ausschließen, da die Riegel ordentlich in Alu-Folie verpackt und ausreichend gepolstert wahren. 

Aber wenn ich den Speicher kaputt gemacht haben sollte, wieso sind der erste der Riegel 

und der alte Riegel (ganz zu schweigen von all den anderen mit denen ich bis jetzt zu tun hatte) völlig in Ordnung?

2. Mein Mainboard hat den Speicher kaputt gemacht.

Ebenfalls ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Der Speicher ist zwar PC333 und mein Board macht nur 266, 

aber das solte ja dank Abwährtskompatibilität kein Problem sein. Gegen diese Theorie spricht auch dass das andere Modul völlig fehlerfrei arbeitet.

3. Der Speicher ist garnicht kaputt, sondern arbeitet in meinem Board nur fehlerhaft.

Ziemlich verzwicktes Problem, hat hier im Forum von soetwas schon einmal gehört?

----------

## ian!

Schonmal die Riegel vertauscht? Also Reihenfolge verändert?

Ansonsten: Board umtauschen.

ian!

----------

## yoruk

Die Riegel hatte ich auch schon vertauscht, bei nur zwei Slots ist die Auswahl aber nicht besonders groß.

Das Board habe ich schon fast zweieinhalb Jahre und es schien bis jetzt

ziemlich zuverlässig zu sein.

Da ich die Möglichkeit den Speicher selber kaputt gemacht zu haben ausschließe, kann eigentlich nur noch mein Board übrig bleiben.

Das Board oder der Speicher scheinen es mit Kompatibilität wohl nicht so genau zu nehmen.

----------

